# DIY Co2



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

so i made up some DIY co2 about a week ago and it was working great. on my 15G tank made the drop checker go green no problem. However now its starting to die off already. I'm thinking it might be because i wasn't sealed too good the first and a lot of gas just leaked out. Would this shorten the lift of it that much ? I was hoping the mix i used would last about 3 weeks. 2 cups suger 1/2tsp yeast and 100F degree water to start. 

thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Julian said:


> so i made up some DIY co2 about a week ago and it was working great. However now its starting to die off already.


Most DIY CO2 lasts about 1-2 weeks.



Julian said:


> I'm thinking it might be because i wasn't sealed too good the first and a lot of gas just leaked out. Would this shorten the lift of it that much ?


A leak wouldn't shorten the lifespan of the CO2.



Julian said:


> I was hoping the mix i used would last about 3 weeks. 2 cups suger 1/2tsp yeast and 100F degree water to start.


As I mentioned, 1-2 weeks is about normal. Next time, try to use slightly cooler water (37 C is a bit warm).


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

ah man using 2 cups of sugar every 1-2 weeks, that sucks. I see why people go with pressurized setups.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It might be possible to lengthen the lifespan of the DIY CO2 mixture (at a cost of reduced CO2 output) by using less yeast initially. I use about 1/4 - 1/3 teaspoon instead of 1/2 a teaspoon.

And yes, pressurized setups are the way to go.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

yea looking at a good co2 system. Once i get this new tank going and see what funds i have then i might go for it. I was just reading all your stuff about buying gear from the states. I have friends who live there so many i can work something out that way.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I've found that waiting for bargains to pop up on eBay or American trading forums is a great way to save money. I ended up getting a Victor, dual stage regulator, Swagelok metering valve, and Parker solenoid for 135 Canadian (total). All that's left now is the CO2 tank


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

have you tried adding gelatin to your mix? You may want to google that as I do not remember exactly what the proportions are. I have never tried DIY co2 so I cannot comment on how much longer the gelatin mix will last.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I think baking soda? is supposed to prolong the life of the mix, not sure if it does or not, when it dies off I just used to make a new one.... best to have a dual bottle setup, so each week you remake only one of them, so you always have a charged/emptying one each week


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes baking soda not only makes DIY C02 last longer but it will also produce more bubbles.


----------

